# Mistake in filling EOI and Visa Application by agent



## prabhatsinha (Dec 17, 2012)

Dear friends,

My agent had filed a wrong information regarding my work ex as "01 Jan 2002 to 12 aug 2012" instead of "12 Aug 02 to 12 Auf 12", during filling EOI.

Post that I received my invitation and the same wrong information was provided during filing of Visa.

My skill was assessed for experience from Sep 2008 - Aug 2012.

Therefore, I need to know, whether I should submit Form 1023 (form for incorrect information) or not?

And if I submit, will it affect my chances of getting the Visa. I am very tensed and need a right direction in this regard. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

if the incorrect information does not affect your points then don't worry.,..
just fill form 1023 and upload it...uploading form 1023 is not going to affect your visa application...


----------



## prabhatsinha (Dec 17, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> if the incorrect information does not affect your points then don't worry.,..
> just fill form 1023 and upload it...uploading form 1023 is not going to affect your visa application...


Thanks buddy


----------



## Nickshams (Oct 10, 2012)

Wait for your Case Officer to get assigned, Then call him/her & CO will tell you if any supporting documents are required along with Form 1023. You can correct you mistakes before visa decision is taken.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

prabhatsinha said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> My agent had filed a wrong information regarding my work ex as "01 Jan 2002 to 12 aug 2012" instead of "12 Aug 02 to 12 Auf 12", during filling EOI.
> 
> ...



Hey even i just realized i have mistakenly entered wrong information in EOI which was submitted and i have recived invite from NSW over it. Now what should i do? should i file new EOI and give that information to NSW or should i correct it and file application. Good news is even with wrong experience my points are not changing buti experience is lesser than what ACS have verfied.

Please help


----------



## Nickshams (Oct 10, 2012)

If you have recieved VIsa Invite, check with NSW immigration, if they can cancel the invite, as you have documents with diff details. cancellation step is required so that ur second invite should not be missed due to duplication. Most probably you have to log another EOI for sponsorship. 

Good luck


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Nickshams said:


> If you have recieved VIsa Invite, check with NSW immigration, if they can cancel the invite, as you have documents with diff details. cancellation step is required so that ur second invite should not be missed due to duplication. Most probably you have to log another EOI for sponsorship.
> 
> Good luck



Thanks I have sent email to NSW will talk to them today. So should I ask them to cancel invite and after that I will lodge new EOI with corrected details and ask NSW to send invite on that EOI number right? 

Also another question can I have two 190 EOI in the system?


----------



## Nickshams (Oct 10, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Thanks I have sent email to NSW will talk to them today. So should I ask them to cancel invite and after that I will lodge new EOI with corrected details and ask NSW to send invite on that EOI number right?
> 
> Also another question can I have two 190 EOI in the system?



Well, ideally this entire process will be repeated once you submit new EOI. NSW will consider this as New EOI & same process will be followed again.

You can submit multiple EOI's if u like, i.e. one for each state.


----------



## ausaspirant1 (Nov 15, 2014)

*Incorrect IELTS "date of test".*

On the similar lines, I have mentioned a wrong date-of-test of my IELTS exam in my EOI, but the scores and the TRF and all other information are valid and correct. I have not claimed additional points, but a mere change in the date of the test (which had my first attempt date and not the latest one). Can someone please let me know if I can proceed to lodge VISA using the correct information or need to wait for the previous EOI to expire and apply a fresh one? If I proceed to lodge VISA, do I need to upload any correction form like 1403?


----------



## SamSyd (Mar 19, 2014)

getsetgo said:


> if the incorrect information does not affect your points then don't worry.,..
> just fill form 1023 and upload it...uploading form 1023 is not going to affect your visa application...


Are you saying if an error in filling EOI effects the points, Form 1023 cannot be submitted?

Unintentionally, I entered my work experience from Feb 2005 till date. I should have entered it from March 2007 as ACS subtracted the first 2 years. Based on this mistake, I got an invite on 65 points.

If I subtract the 2 years by ACS, even then I have 60 points (eligible for invite). Since the EOI is now locked for editing, can I use Form 1023 when applying for Visa?

I don't want to lose a hefty amount simply on the bases of "overclaiming" when I even have complete evidence for my first 2 years of employment.

1. Should I apply for visa and attach Form 1023 with it?

OR

2. Should I wait for the invite to lapse, edit it, and wait for another invite?

OR

3. Should I submit another EOI with correct information and withdraw the old EOI once its available for editing?

Please advise.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Form 1023 will only work IF and ONLY IF your 60points would still get you an invite on that day. If not, I will advise you to withdraw the EOI..and submit a new EOI with the correct details.

Cheers.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

thats over claiming and usually leads to visa refusal unless you are really lucky with the CO. Saw a case where a couple's EOI points was reduced to 60 from 65 and they got their grant. its a huge gamble and I wouldnt take that risk.


----------



## SamSyd (Mar 19, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> Form 1023 will only work IF and ONLY IF your 60points would still get you an invite on that day. If not, I will advise you to withdraw the EOI..and submit a new EOI with the correct details.
> 
> Cheers.


I wouldn't wanna gamble on the visa fee either, hence, asking for advice before making the big move.

How can I ensure that my 60 points would have still gotten me the invite on that day?

Is this info available on SkillSelect website under Previous Round Results? (I submitted EOI on 17th Nov, 2014 and got invited on 28th Nov, 2014)


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

SamSyd said:


> I wouldn't wanna gamble on the visa fee either, hence, asking for advice before making the big move.
> 
> How can I ensure that my 60 points would have still gotten me the invite on that day?
> 
> Is this info available on SkillSelect website under Previous Round Results? (I submitted EOI on 17th Nov, 2014 and got invited on 28th Nov, 2014)


what is your ANZSCO Code?


----------



## SamSyd (Mar 19, 2014)

ICT Business Analyst 261111


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

SamSyd said:


> ICT Business Analyst 261111


no way you would've been invited on a 60 points


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

28 November 2014 round results


on 28th round, cut-off for ICT BA was 2nd of July, meaning those with 60 points who lodged the EOI after 2nd of July did not get their invite yet !


----------



## SamSyd (Mar 19, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> 28 November 2014 round results
> 
> 
> on 28th round, cut-off for ICT BA was 2nd of July, meaning those with 60 points who lodged the EOI after 2nd of July did not get their invite yet !


Got it. Thank you so much for the clarification


----------



## michaeledward (Feb 19, 2015)

*Which option did you take?*



SamSyd said:


> Are you saying if an error in filling EOI effects the points, Form 1023 cannot be submitted?
> 
> Unintentionally, I entered my work experience from Feb 2005 till date. I should have entered it from March 2007 as ACS subtracted the first 2 years. Based on this mistake, I got an invite on 65 points.
> 
> ...


Hi Sam,

I am currently in the same predicament. I indicated the full duration of my company experience in the EOI rather than what was certified as "skilled" by ACS (first two years were also not counted).

May I know how you proceeded with your application, and the results if there are any?

Michael


----------



## gsaravanan (Mar 17, 2014)

I am in the same situation too - had put in incorrect work experience info in EOI and got 190 invite. Whats the best way to go aboout this? should i put in a new EOI or is it ok to apply for 190 ( my EOI shows 75 points, while i shuld have actually got 70 points)


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

gsaravanan said:


> I am in the same situation too - had put in incorrect work experience info in EOI and got 190 invite. Whats the best way to go aboout this? should i put in a new EOI or is it ok to apply for 190 ( my EOI shows 75 points, while i shuld have actually got 70 points)


190 is different since you get the invite based on state nomination. I honestly don't know what to do in that situation. 189 is different invitations are automatic based on score, cut-off score ...etc.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

gsaravanan said:


> I am in the same situation too - had put in incorrect work experience info in EOI and got 190 invite. Whats the best way to go aboout this? should i put in a new EOI or is it ok to apply for 190 ( my EOI shows 75 points, while i shuld have actually got 70 points)


No problems sarvana

If after reducing You meet the threshild of 60 points then you will get visa

Also you can fill form 1023 and mention there that you had erroneously filled wrong details in eoi and now want to rectify it.

Moreover call or write to dibp explain to them they will give you wayout


----------



## Tolutope14 (4 mo ago)

I made a mistake inputing a wrong info of my birthday.instead of feb i mistakenly put sept on my EOI form.can any correction be made please?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tolutope14 said:


> I made a mistake inputing a wrong info of my birthday.instead of feb i mistakenly put sept on my EOI form.can any correction be made please?


At what stage of the process are you ?
If just at the eoi stage, then just edit the eoi
It’s no big deal
Cheers


----------

